# iFrame scrollen lassen



## nordi (4. April 2008)

Hi, ich hab ein kleines Problem, was evtl. schicker zu lösen ist. Ich habe eine Tabelle mit zwei Spalten. In der linken Spalte sind diverse Künstler angezeigt, in der rechten Spalte wird durch einen iFrame der Inhalt des jeweiligen Künstlers angezeigt. Mittlerweile ist die Liste der Künstler relativ lang geworden, so dass man scrollen muss und der iFrame bleibt oben stehen. Ich würde gerne, dass der iFrame mitscrollt oder dass der Inhalt direkt neben dem Künsternamen angezeigt wird. Ich habe das mal auf anderen Seiten sehen, dass beispielsweise das Menü mitscrollt. Das wurde aber höchstwahrscheinlich mit Layern gelöst. Ist sowas möglich mit iFrames oder habt ihr vllt einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag.


----------



## Maik (4. April 2008)

Hi,

grundsätzlich lässt sich ein HTML-Element mit der CSS-Eigenschaft position:fixed im Browserfenster fixieren, sodass es beim Scrollen seine Position beibehält.

Das Problem bei der Umsetzung wird aber sein, dass dies nicht innerhalb einer Tabelle funktioniert, und mögliche Positionsangaben sich auf die Grenzen des Viewports bzw. Dokumentkörpers, sprich auf den Rand des Browserfensters beziehen; der iFrame würde sich somit nicht mehr in der Tabelle befinden.

Ein zweite und weitaus einfacher zu realisierende Möglichkeit wäre, die Tabellenspalte mit den Künstlern mittels einer Höhenangabe und der overflow:auto-Deklaration scrollfähig zu gestalten


----------



## nordi (4. April 2008)

Super danke! Wie macht man denn eine Spalte scrollfähig?


----------



## Maik (4. April 2008)

Webmaster FAQ -> Wie kann ich einen Scrollbaren Bereich in einer Tabelle realisieren? -> 2) CSS Ansatz


----------

